# Tucson: Colossal Cave vs Kartchner Caverns



## discodan (Mar 20, 2006)

I am going to Tucson area in september. I am just wondering if anyone went to Colossal Cave or Kartchner Caverns or both. I will be staying closer to Colossal cave so that's probably the one I will go to. Is Kartchner caverns worth the extra distance? Comments please, thanks! DAN


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 20, 2006)

More bang for the buck at Kartchner. Much better presentation, nice museum/info center at Kartchner.  I thought the Colossal was not a "living" cave like Kartchner.


----------



## Harry (Mar 20, 2006)

*No brainer*

Kartchner by far.  Really no comparison.  We have been to both several times.  Colossal is interesting if you enjoy bats and it is not considered a living cave by cavers.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 21, 2006)

How far is Kartchner Caverns from Tucson??  Drive time??


----------



## JEFF H (Mar 21, 2006)

Fletcher921 said:
			
		

> How far is Kartchner Caverns from Tucson??  Drive time??



I agree with the others Kartchner Caverns is without a doubt a bigger and better cave experience than colossal cave.
Its under a hour or 50 miles from Tucson.
 here are some information links
http://www.desertusa.com/azkartchner/index.html

http://www.pr.state.az.us/Parks/parkhtml/kartchner.html

Here is one for Colossal cave.
http://www.colossalcave.com/welcome.html


----------



## Debbie0329 (Mar 21, 2006)

*My vote is for Kartchner*

You'll not go wrong visiting Kartchner - it was a great experience!!

Deb


----------



## discodan (Mar 22, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for your replies. I guess it will be Kartchner! DAN


----------

